# REW on Behringer FBQ2496/Galerxy 140 SPL/E-MU Xmidi 1X1 USB MIDI interface



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

I have all these and dual subs (MFW-15) and a desktop with sound card connected to a receiver according the connection chart. So no connecting issue here.

I had read those instructions on REW and FBQ2496. I had loaded the SPL correction file. But after I started to calibrate those subs it turned out to be more than I had expected. I was not sure how to set the Behringer FBQ2496 and how it and the subs were reacting each other. A few hours past as I hopped between this website and the scene that I did the calibration. I also got the message from REW that the db I got was not high enough every time I did measuring.

I know I could dig this site to find every details. The problem is I have almost no chance to try. The wife is at home almost all times when I was at home and could do this and she even couldn't bear the moderate volume. She is pregnant and I can't send her away. If anyone has the Behringer FBQ2496 and had done this please point me a quick way on setting the FBQ2496 for a quick calibration. My use of FBQ2496 is to tame the horrible subs response from poor home acoustics.

Thanks.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

More oft than not it's an REW set up problem. The EQ should not be causing the level problem, but you might take it out of the signal loop to make sure. 

Here's a quick REW step-through our own brucek wrote up a while back; I refer to it every time I run REW. Maybe it will get you going too.


1. Prepare to run the *Check Levels* routine under the (*Settings* icon, *Soundcard* tab) selecting *Check/Set Levels with Subwoofer* in the *Levels* pull down box, with the SPL meter at the listening position and the dial of the meter at *80dB* position. 

Change *Input Device Input* and *Output Device Output* from *Default* to *USB Audio*, or the name of the soundcard, if that options available, and *Speaker* for output, and *Line In* for input. 

Begin the Check Levels routine. Ensure the *REW output VU meter* is at -12db and the *Sweep Level* at -12dB. If those fields are blank, check the two *Control Mixer Volume* boxes.

Set the *Wave Volume* at 1.000 and the *Output Volume* about ~0.500. (If those fields are blank,). 

Adjust your receivers volume control so the actual standalone Radio Shack SPL meter reads ~75db at the listening position.

Then adjust REW Input Volume to end up with -12dB on the REW input VU meter (i.e., matches the Output meter).

2. Still in the *Settings* section, run the *Calibrate SPL* routine (in the *Meter Tab*) to match REW's SPL meter to the real SPL meter to ~75dBSPL. Make sure the “C Weighted SPL meter is checked.

3. Close *Settings* window. Run the *Set Target Level* routine (Target Settings icon to left of screen), which will set the target to ~75dB. Also, set the *Cutoff*, which is the crossover frequency you’re using

4. Run the *Measure* routine and set the End Frequency to 200Hz for subwoofers.

5. Measure...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you Wayne, I wanted to know the settings on the FBQ2496. I have no clue which buttons on it should be pressed and which mode it should be on. Before making sure on this part all I do is probably fruitless. I measured again and again and did not seem to have made anything better.


----------

